# 10/01 Raw Discussion Thread: Rowdy Rhonda Takes on Ruby Riott



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why is Ronda ducking Brie Mode?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks like another turd sandwich of a show


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Poor Ruby.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Imagine going back in time and telling yourself that the segment of RAW you are most looking forward in 2018 is a HBK appearance in anticipation of a HHH w/ HBK vs Undertaker w/Kane match. That's where I am! I'll probably skip everything else.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much for Raw getting better once the Title is back on the show every week..

:mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another week another terrible preview.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

My birthday on Monday so birthday celebrations > Raw


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

On the bright side, Ronda won't try to hurt anyone unlike Brie.
On the downside, Brie is going to be involved and will try to stiff the Riott Squad again


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

HBK/Taker should main event Raw because it might be the only interesting part of the show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How many Dean Ambrose heel turn teases will we get this week? :lol

WWE laid it on way too thick last week, they need to ease up. A small little tease is far better and it gets you thinking.


----------



## LiableToPay (Mar 31, 2018)

In for the developing Heel Ambrose story. Hopefully this leads to Ambrose-Reigns for the title somewhere down the line :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> HBK/Taker should main event Raw because it might be the only interesting part of the show.


I bet it will be the top of Hour 2 or maybe even Hour 3. I doubt they make it the main event.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It should be nice to see Shawn Michaels appear on Raw once again :hbk1


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

HBK already had a segment talking about the match why does he need a second one? stay retired :tenay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> How many Dean Ambrose heel turn teases will we get this week? :lol
> 
> WWE laid it on way too thick last week, they need to ease up. A small little tease is far better and it gets you thinking.


At least they are building it (if it happens). I hate heel turns like Seths that are random and out of nowhere for "shock value". A turn should feel earned. I don't remember the last time that's happened.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Shawn but it might be time to drop the Heartbreak Kid moniker.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NotGuilty said:


> HBK already had a segment talking about the match why does he need a second one? stay retired :tenay


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

A Dean heel turn needs to happen but it wont


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

No Bella matches on RAW this week?

:yay

And I enjoyed the last segment HBK had on RAW, but it was also enhanced by the fact that I was there live. Let's see what this one has to offer.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum has a weird irrational hatred for Shawn Michaels. She is gonna be thrilled to see he’s on Raw again this week :lmao

BTW I don’t know why she hates him she just does lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Yay, Ronda gets to bury another heel before the heel even has a chance to properly feud with her

It's such a mystery why no one gives a shit about anything when there's no feud building anymore, nope just toss the face and the heel into the ring post-haste!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Can't wait for the Taker/HBK showdown, whatever people say these are 2 of the biggest legends in WWE history, always gives me goosebumps when I see these 2 in the ring.

As far as the rest of the show goes, pretty meh. Hope Ruby has at least a competitive match with Ronda.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Did Shawn reject her in his douchebag days?


Ambrose Girl said:


> My Mum has a weird irrational hatred for Shawn Michaels. She is gonna be thrilled to see he’s on Raw again this week :lmao
> 
> BTW I don’t know why she hates him she just does lol.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Tonight on Better Call Saul, Season 4, Episode 8....

Oh. I am actually looking forward to the HBK segment with all the rumors circulating I'll enjoy picking it apart. Seeing if he drops any hints. Other than that, hope Strowman looks strong and maybe a real IC title feud can start?? :O


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Aw fuck heartbreak old man is there?
Well I'm not watching this life, I'll just skip to the Riott Squad segement and hope Brie doesn't break necks for fun this time.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

I hate to be one of the frequent negative posters, but man, Raw is awful right now. Reigns being booked above all, and the constant iterations of Shield vs. Dogs of War feud and the neverending Strowman/Reigns/Lesnar shit.

I don’t ever watch the shows live, but I can’t even watch highlights of Raw right now it’s so bad.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I thought last week's episode of Raw was pretty decent, so looking forward to this one to see if they can build on that quality-wise. It probably helps that I'm going to Super Show-Down, so I'm a bit more invested than usual.

Surprised that WWE aren't pushing Ronda's "first ever singles match on Raw!" They normally like to run with that shit whenever they can.

Really don't want to see HBK come out of retirement. I don't think he's going to embarrass himself by any means, but he went out on top. Even if he's really good, he's not going to hit anywhere near the two Taker matches at back-to-back Manias. That damn Saudi money...


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I thought last week's episode of Raw was pretty decent, so looking forward to this one to see if they can build on that quality-wise. It probably helps that I'm going to Super Show-Down, so I'm a bit more invested than usual.
> 
> *Surprised that WWE aren't pushing Ronda's "first ever singles match on Raw!" They normally like to run with that shit whenever they can.*
> 
> Really don't want to see HBK come out of retirement. I don't think he's going to embarrass himself by any means, but he went out on top. Even if he's really good, he's not going to hit anywhere near the two Taker matches at back-to-back Manias. That damn Saudi money...


That's because she already had her "first ever singles match on Raw!" against Alicia Fox.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Work tonight may actually be more exciting than RAW after all.


----------



## 1004holds (Sep 7, 2011)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Why is Ronda ducking Brie Mode?


I know I would be ducking her too. No concussions for me, thanks! 
:justsayin


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

October 1st...return of the pink rope.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I hope they will continue the Ambrose storyline.Maybe a brawl happens and Reigns accidentally hits Ambrose with a spear so then Ambrose can leave Seth and Roman at SuperShowDown during the match letting Braun and co. win because Braun really needs a win at least.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I really cannot believe that HBK/Undertaker is the most exciting thing of RAW on the first day of October 2018. Everything else I really don't care about. Edit: I take that back. Lio Rush is interesting too.

Chiefs vs. Broncos is more exciting than to watch a full 3 hours of RAW tonight though.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Tune in tonight and catch the latest edition of WHOSE SHIT WILL BOTCH MODE RUIN?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> I hope they will continue the Ambrose storyline.Maybe a brawl happens and Reigns accidentally hits Ambrose with a spear so then Ambrose can leave Seth and Roman at SuperShowDown during the match letting Braun and co. win because Braun really needs a win at least.


That would be typical, I finally get to see The Shield in person and WWE books it so they lose :lol I would be convinced at that point that they hate me and never want me to be happy when I go to a show in person lol.

But I doubt they'll do anything at the Super Showdown with The Shield. It'll prob happen after that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I just hope Ruby gets some time to shine and doesn't just get completely squashed.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Architect-Rollins said:


> October 1st...return of the pink rope.


Raw will have white ropes and pink i the middle.

So how many PPVs/shows will be advertised tonight?

Super Show Down, SmackDown 1000, Evolution, Crown Jewel & maybe Survivor Series!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I never would have there would be this much content available and so much going on and yet not a single thing I care about.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Won't be watching this Raw, not with a card like this. RIP Ruby to add on. *_


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisMC said:


> That's because she already had her "first ever singles match on Raw!" against Alicia Fox.


Ahh yeah, thanks for that. Had a brain fart. Remembered them heavily pushing Ronda's first match on Raw as a tag match, but completely forgot about Fox.

fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Daylight savings has messed me up, I have to remember Raw starts at 1pm NZ time now, cos for the whole of winter it was 12pm :lol Takes me some time to get used to it haha.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

I literally haven’t given a fuck about main roster WWE since Cena left. Orton is the only interesting thing on the main roster anymore.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Boring :/


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ready to be bored to death by RAW then wait an hour for Assassins Creed Odyssey to unlock on PC


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been practicing fitting my big toe into the trigger guard on the 12 gauge for the last 3 hours.

I am ready for RAW.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:cole


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The lunatic cringe


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright let's see how this goes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait, are we gonna start with a Dean promo? Cool


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> I've been practicing fitting my big toe into the trigger guard on the 12 gauge for the last 3 hours.
> 
> I am ready for RAW.


Considering RAW is in Seattle your choice of depression killing firearms seems appropriate..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dean with that badass slow mo walk. And finally an in ring solo promo.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

starting off the show with an ambrose promo :hmm:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly to start the show wens3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

it really is sad how the crowds are barely into the shows anymore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't break up S&D Security. :cuss:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

charly asked that question too soon, build up to it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

People will cheer Ambrose if he turns heel.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so confused


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They're really rushing this storyline arc


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So...why don't they have Renee interviewing him?

They put Byron in ring to judge a pancake eating contest.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can ppl fuck off with the "What?" chant.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Therapy said:


> They're really rushing this storyline arc


this promo should be taking place two weeks from now instead of tonight :draper2

two weeks at the earliest


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

When the show is centered around someone who the crowd hates & they know no matter what, it won't change, it's really hard to muster any enthusiasm


birthday_massacre said:


> it really is sad how the crowds are barely into the shows anymore


People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Too bad Bryan isn't here for the Seattle crowd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What if this is all a swerve just to turn Reigns heel. PLEEAASSEEE


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This is a good promo so far


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well since there teasing it this obnoxiously, he ain't turning heel any time soon.

:mj2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> What if this is all a swerve just to turn Reigns heel. PLEEAASSEEE




Only thing that can work honestly. So it won’t happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Everyone is over the Shield, Dean.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Everyone is over the Shield, Dean.


Except the only person that matters and sadly that is Vince


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Corbin needs more definable intro music.. When his music hits still no one knows who's coming out till he shows up..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> When the show is centered around someone who the crowd hates & they know no matter what, it won't change, it's really hard to muster any enthusiasm
> 
> People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


holy shit a fellow bluenose


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

next time don't choose a bunch of nobodies for your team, cunstable


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Corbin needs more definable intro music.. When his music hits still no one knows who's coming out till he shows up..



That's more like AOP and Sanity theme.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corbin bringing back Cyber Tuesday.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ummm obviously the only non-retarded option would be to pick facing romun for the belt, title shot for the top belt

so why even offer the other 2 options


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I really hate these artificial sounding scripted promos.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Proudly 


the_hound said:


> holy shit a fellow bluenose


People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh this is soo dumb, why wouldn't he take the WWE title match. Its stuff like this why the WWE is so dumb now


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Good promo. 

But uh, dean can just pick seth or Roman and lay down for the quick pin...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. Why give him choices then take them away? So stupid...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Well Dean is an idiot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Best GM Ever !!! Braun please squash this idiot.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I can stream again 

The Wii U has flash, So I can run it


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

They actually had Dean refuse a Universal title match... WWE booking at its finest.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Wait.. Why give him choices then take them away? So stupid...


because vince doesn't even know how to book a heel authority figure anymore

Mr. McMahon would never have said to stone cold you got three choices no wait i'm choosing for you

he'd just say straight out here's the screwjob match you're gonna have


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I really hate these artificial sounding scripted promos.


yeah its awful, they let them say what they want. Like Bruce Prichard once told the Rock, its live TV say what ever you want if you can take the heat from Vince because if your promo kills it with the crowd, what can Vince really say.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean confirmed as dumber than Asuka for turning down a UC title shot.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Such a pointless segment. Give him a choice and then make it for him. That's not how you get someone heat, that's how you make them look like an idiot.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

He's not just a Lunatic he's an Idiot.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

damn braun getting FAT!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Dean confirmed as dumber than Asuka for turnung down a UC title shot.


yeah even if they didn want to do that match, they could have let Ambrose pick the UC match, then have him say well before you get that you need to beat Braun. Then let Braun cheat to beat him


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:deanfpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Xobeh said:


> Good promo.
> 
> But uh, dean can just pick seth or Roman and lay down for the quick pin...


If he picked Roman why would he just lay down? He could win the title!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

So Ambrose turned down a UC match? wow lol what a way to destroy a character.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This is so unbelievably insulting.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> because vince doesn't even know how to book a heel authority figure anymore
> 
> Mr. McMahon would never have said to stone cold you got three choices no wait i'm choosing for you
> 
> he'd just say straight out here's the screwjob match you're gonna have


Old Vince would have booked Rollins and Reigns in a handicapped match against Ambrose.. 

That would have been a unique approach to causing tension for further development of the story..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Corbin needs more definable intro music.. When his music hits still no one knows who's coming out till he shows up..


Lol true, I was like "Is this a new debut?"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Good opening I must say, Dean prooving he is a good promo when he is serious. His character is an idiot though, not choosing anyof his Shield friends for the title.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Vague acknowledgement of Renee' and Deans Marriage.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah its awful, they let them say what they want. Like Bruce Prichard once told the Rock, its live TV say what ever you want if you can take the heat from Vince because if your promo kills it with the crowd, what can Vince really say.



It's just the way they take turns and recite dialogue that is clearly not their own.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They haven't mentioned the Bellas.
Maybe they won't have Brie there and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

by god this shit is beyond awful


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor has had more competitive matches against Braun than Ambrose is having. Makes no sense for the match to be so one sided.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

cant believe the dolphin is still in the wwe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean is the designated job guy for the Shield.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so what is the point of this match other than to :buried dean

of course they're gonna try to have the takeaway be dean can't rely on seth and romun

but the real takeaway is dean got ragdolled by :braun


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> They haven't mentioned the Bellas.
> Maybe they won't have Brie there and nobody gets hurt.


Hope she is

That's what i'm looking forward to the most!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why not just have Corbin do the obvious heel thing and pick Strowman for him? They didn't need to make Ambrose look like a nutless idiot. What the fuck is wrong with this company?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Balor has had more competitive matches against Braun than Ambrose is having. Makes no sense for the match to be so one sided.


I agree. Makes you wonder if they are trying to emphasize that only Roman can contend with Braun now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> It's just the way they take turns and recite dialogue that is clearly not their own.


yeah its not believable at all

NXT is way better in this regard


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My favourite way to start Raw with Deano :mark:

AND HE TALKED!! For more than two sentences! It was glorious <3 And Charly interviewing him too yay!!

I loved him addressing everything the fans have been saying since the teases began. Clever.

I also knew Dean wouldn't pick either title match, cos do you REALLY think Corbin would have actually given him a title shot? :lmao Yeah fucking right, so it was pointless to pick either one.

As long as The Shield stay together through the Super Showdown, after that, they can split up :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I still can't believe they made Dean refuse a title match. This company is retarded.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why not just have Corbin do the obvious heel thing and pick Strowman for him? They didn't need to make Ambrose look like a nutless idiot. What the fuck is wrong with this company?


To plant seeds. It makes no sense but then again nothing ever does with these ridiculous Writers and Bookers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dean actually getting Braun booed :bjpenn

Like I said a few weeks ago, the reason why he wasn't allowed to cut promos after his return was because he would get over doing that and no one can be more over than Roman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Balor has had more competitive matches against Braun than Ambrose is having. Makes no sense for the match to be so one sided.


It does because they want to make Roman look strong again


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

this shit gonna end with a brawl.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at putting Ambrose mini-rally during the ad


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dat pop for DD


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, they had somebody kick out of Dirty Deeds. That sucks.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And here we go.. Finisher spam kick outs have started


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this match has been very sloppy and disjointed


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fuck is the point in having a wrestler having a finisher these days?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

"WWE Monday Night Raw will return after a word from our sponsors."-TDE Wrestling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah its not believable at all
> 
> NXT is way better in this regard


NXT is almost better at everything when compared to WWE proper.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ambrose going to get pinned again isn't he


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is the point of this, it's just making Dean look like shit 

Roman & Seth coming out makes it look like Dean can't do this on his own without his brothers...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

REF 4 ......... 5..6


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so is this gonna be a double countout? they've teased it twice


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Damn this buries Dean so badly


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Way to make Ambrose look like a geek


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If Ambrose does not get pissed at them for costing him the match, this writing is a joke


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I"M SHOCKED THIS ENDED IN FUCKERY.. I WAS SWERVED!!!! THIS NEVER HAPPENS!!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Little Deanie needs big Seth and big Roman to help him out and fight his battles for him...ha ha Dean is so fucked....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao Roman out to save his geek friend.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three on one and they are the faces. :heston


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dean gonna be mad his buddies interfered.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Ambrose will get pissed at Reigns and Rollins for causing a DQ.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ its shield overkill the night folks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FFS it would have been so simple for Ambrose to be like WTF Roman you got me DQd. But of course the WWE writers dont have a clue


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ooh Thank God Drew McIntyre. A day without Drew McIntyre like a day without air.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmm, I like Seth in that sleeveless shirt :lol

LOL Dolph trying to look big next to Braun & Drew.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

lol oh wow, what a horrible punishment for Roman, he has to face Ziggler lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can Brock come f5 all 7 of them fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What is the point of this, it's just making Dean look like shit
> 
> Roman & Seth coming out makes it look like Dean can't do this on his own without his brothers...


It did make him look like the weak link and his finisher was ineffective too.fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol they play :braun's music after corbin announces the next match. shouldn't it have been corbin's music?

this is the kinda sloppy ass shit or stupid ass shit that gets you ratings heading down for 2.5 and lower


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Missed what Corbin announced, what did he say before they went to commercials?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

With so many special PPVs going on, will there even be Survivor Series? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth vs Drew should be good (Y)

LOL at Corbin "punishing" Roman with Dolph. Wow so scary.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> lol they play :braun's music after corbin announces the next match. shouldn't it have been corbin's music?
> 
> this is the kinda sloppy ass shit or stupid ass shit that gets you ratings heading down for 2.5 and lower


I think Kevins Dunns teeth hit the music button by mistake when he went to take a sip of his drink


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

So The Shield can attack Braun mid-match 3 on 1 and remain faces, but if Braun tries to cash in after a match (after multiple warnings), he's a heel and a coward?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Missed what Corbin announced, what did he say before they went to commercials?


Dolph vs Roman

Seth vs Drew


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What is the point of this, it's just making Dean look like shit
> 
> Roman & Seth coming out makes it look like Dean can't do this on his own without his brothers...


Dean was always the most over one in the shield but that over shadows Reigns, so Vince has to make him look like a fool.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why are these fuckers getting the whole show to revolve around them..

Is the men's division dead outside these 6?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Missed what Corbin announced, what did he say before they went to commercials?


Baron Corbin stopped both trios from fighting each other. He called out the Universal Champion and Intercontinental Champion for not allowing Dean Ambrose to fight his own battles.

Corbin then announced that Seth Rollins will go on to face Drew McIntyre later on tonight, and Roman Reigns will face Dolph Ziggler right now.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Missed what Corbin announced, what did he say before they went to commercials?


make a guess. you're gonna be correct.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

It feels like this show only consists of the shield, braun/dolph/drew and Ronda.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why would these matches mean non title to punish Reigns and Rollins

This makes no sense


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Are you fucking serious? Title-guidelines now of when they can actually defend it?

This is the most ridiculous bullshit I've ever seen..


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Wouldn't it make more sense for the heel GM to make the match for the title? This show is so ass backwards.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL fuck off Corbin, seen too much of you already today :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Corbin just screwed Ziggler


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corbin is making absolutely NO sense tonight.

Why in hell wouldn't you want them to put their titles on th eline?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Punish the faces by not letting them defend their titles...

#wwelogic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, Roman is the only one winning his match today right? fpalm


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean just came for Seth lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow that punished is mean. He can't lose the title?! Gosh Roman must be terrified.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Instead of not making them title matches just make them no DQ matches. Since Corbin makes the rules after all...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Baron Corbin stopped both trios from fighting each other. He called out the Universal Champion and Intercontinental Champion for not allowing Dean Ambrose to fight his own battles.
> 
> Corbin then announced that Seth Rollins will go on to face Drew McIntyre later on tonight, and Roman Reigns will face Dolph Ziggler right now.





MrJT said:


> Dolph vs Roman
> 
> Seth vs Drew


Thanks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

since when does rolling in the ring break teh count? Ziggle rolled in at the 9 count. The ref should have counted to ten.

Rolling in then out of the ring is what breaks a count, not just trolling in

WTF is going on tonight


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Instead of not making them title matches just make them no DQ matches. Since Corbin makes the rules after all...


It doesn't even matter

WWE Logic

Regular match - Ends in fuckery
NO DQ match - Ends in fuckery
Banned from ringside match - Ends in fuckery
No ending in fuckery match - Ends in fuckery


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE is laying this heel turn tease on WAY too fucking thick.

But it does make sense that he'd be mad about it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

we're just back from an advert ffs


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Vince has gone batshit insane. why wouldnt corbin want the title off roman?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Continuum said:


> Vince has gone batshit insane. why wouldnt corbin want the title off roman?!


Doesn't makes a lick of sense.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Continuum said:


> Vince has gone batshit insane. why wouldnt corbin want the title off roman?!


Maybe he tried training Brie in how to do YES! kicks and she went full Liv Morgan again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Making Roman not defend the title is clearly a conspiracy designed to keep him down. :reigns2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I refuse to watch that Solo movie but it looks like a bad cosplay starwars movie. Am I that far off


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i just think vince threw the original script in the garbage right before the show went on the air.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

RAW in a nutshell:

1. Roman Reigns
2. Ronda Rousey
3. S&D Security
4. Braun Strowman
-
-
5. Part-timers (Brock, Taker, HBK, etc.)
-
-
6. Drew McIntyre
-
-
-
7. Baron Corbin
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
8. Everyone else


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If they were out to make Corbin look even stupider, they succeeded with him not making Roman defend the title :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Reigns didn't even touch Ziggler by at least 5 inches with that clothsline..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Renee fall asleep for a few minutes there or something, she just stopped talking :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

if i was corbin i'd book a 1 vs all match where Roman had to defend his title blindfoded and in handcuffs while being choked by a urangutang.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> I refuse to watch that Solo movie but it looks like a bad cosplay starwars movie. Am I that far off


Well, your loss. It's actually really fun.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Psychosocial said:


> RAW in a nutshell:
> 
> 1. Roman Reigns
> 2. Ronda Rousey
> ...




Is that video in your sig the guy who played the fake Sting in WCW


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Finishers are literally buried in this company :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Such a pointless match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finishers just don't work on Roman and Braun.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

There is like 5 people into this match ha ha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

heres the thing, if one man is in the ropes why does the ref count to 5 but when both guys are in the corner and one is doing the 10 punches then why does the ref take years to count to 5


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

There is just no suspense in these matches. We all know Ziggles would lose. Absolutely no suspense.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

***** Match!! Meltzer Of the Meltz Matches!!!!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Such a pointless match


i was kinda excited cause i thought this was gonna be a title match

i was like OKEEEY LETS GO BABY !!! but then baron snorbin came out...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They really botched the camera work at the end there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph and Dean should team together as The Job Squad. :trolldog


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Renee really brings nothing to the commentary. She was better suited for the backstage stuff.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler countering the Spear into a Sunset Flip :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nattie's eyebrows look ridiculous :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Paladine said:


> There is just no suspense in these matches. We all know Ziggles would lose. Absolutely no suspense.


Since it was not a title match, they should have had Dean come out and "by mistake" cost Reigns the match to get pinned or even counted out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please have Ronda stop doing the damn punches, it looks terrible


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Uh oh Brie is up next...gonna botch coming down the aisle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Please have Ronda stop doing the damn punches, it looks terrible


they look as bad as Shanes do ha ha


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nearly an hour into the show and all we've had is the shield and dogs of war and more to come later.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brie's strikes > Ronda's. :fact


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I refuse to watch that Solo movie but it looks like a bad cosplay starwars movie. Am I that far off







that guy is supposed to be han solo


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ronda looks stupid.. 3 girls there all gitty , hugging and she's air boxing like a WWE 2k game glitched into a mini-game..


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

they're still forcing the Riott Squad to fucking go against Botch Bella?


They'd survive with less injuries in a shoot against Lesnar ffs


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

"The Crippler" Brie Bella


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> they look as bad as Shanes do ha ha


She looks so forced/fake doing them, I just don't buy it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Uh oh Brie is up next...gonna botch coming down the aisle.


Botch mode


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman the 2 star gawd :brock4


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Those backstage shadow punches Honda throws, continually make me laugh week after week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So I wonder what Dean will end up doing, will Seth need his help and will Dean help him? :hmm:


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is that video in your sig the guy who played the fake Sting in WCW


No, that's Jumpin' Jeff Farmer, the most charismatic showman and most electrifying entertainer in the history of pro wrestling. You're talking about a different Jeff Farmer.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

damn smackdown looks epic...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The boos for the bellas lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

LOL Hardcore boos for the Bellas!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

IT'S BOTCH TIME


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. Why do the Bellas get an entrance when they aren't even in a match??


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Botchmode!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Continuum said:


> damn smackdown looks epic...


It is. AJ/Joe, Becky/Charlotte, Aiden/Rusev, Bryan/Miz, it's better in every way.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Nikki Bella rips off her shirt to reveal a shirt of the exact same size.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!:O:O:O:O:O


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nikki's got some arse though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck this legendary Bella twins bullshit :gtfo


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ruby could get dicked ALL the way down. IDGAF


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hmm, Bellas come out first and Ronda gets less cheers than usual.


I wonder if it's anything to do with putting the woman who fucking purposely tries to concussion people with Ronda?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Liv Morgan looks high as fuck in that promo.. She can't even open her eyes fully


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

the_hound said:


> nikki's got some arse though


Yes, it is a masterpiece

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Brie is still sweet, damnit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046926952228171778


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Not digging the pink hair on Liv


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The less Sarah and Liv talk the better


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Not a fan of Liv's pink hair lol.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Liv's Titties sitting pretty


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Liv Morgan looks high as fuck in that promo.. She can't even open her eyes fully


because she got kicked in the fucking face, thats why


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Pink hair looks good on Liv. Anything looks good on Liv.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Psychosocial said:


> No, that's Jumpin' Jeff Farmer, the most charismatic showman and most electrifying entertainer in the history of pro wrestling. You're talking about a different Jeff Farmer.


OH i should have watched the video on youtube, I clicked on it, and it says right on the video they are different people ha ha ha


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least they are letting Ruby get some good offense in.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ya know.. Ronda can actually sell rather well.. She's eating up this offensive and selling it rather well


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Psyche said:


> Pink hair looks good on Liv. Anything looks good on Liv.


except clothes


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That lil Arch of livs stomach..beyond sexy


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Is Liv even cleared to wrestle Saturday?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda having wearobe malfunction?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck that was impressive


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ronda's Nipples are bound to make an appearence some time soon


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that was a 3 count ref
you screwed Ruby


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

the_hound said:


>


At the right moments & angles, Alexa's ass is sweet too.


----------



## Kitty Purry (Jan 30, 2016)

Is it just me or after Nikki ripped her shirt off and threw it in the crowd it was thrown back?


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Was nice slam, but she didn't protect Ruby's head very well on that drop.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Piper's kilt, Stone Cold's head shake, Hogan's shirt rip


Is Ronda the incarnation of every fucking wrestler ever?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Ruby is so leaving this company..so underused.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why are the Bellas with Ronda


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not to belabor a point, but Ronda Rousey has lousy punches.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

For as green as Ronda she is better than most of the woman's division. That's the most I've seen her actually wrestle.. She ate a ton of offensive and sold it very well, and then make a believable comeback with some nice power moves..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Renee is learning quickly. I already enjoy her more than I did Coach's dweeb ass.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome to Monday Night Infomercial. Lets just have part of every match we will just see on Saturday.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love the Bellas coming into the ring to steal Ronda's spotlight fpalm :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Renee is learning quickly. I already enjoy her more than I did Coach's dweeb ass.


They're both pretty bad.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Kitty Purry said:


> Is it just me or after Nikki ripped her shirt off and threw it in the crowd it was thrown back?


i thought so too, turns out it was brie's top


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte/Becky feud :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, at least it wasn't a squash, but the result was obvious from the beggining


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I just realized it now.
The Bella Twins are like those moms who's dream it was to be a pageant queen and forces their kids to go through it.
The kid enjoys it at first but the moms make it all about them. Just like the Bellas make it all about them.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

5AM :sodone


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Renee is learning quickly. I already enjoy her more than I did Coach's dweeb ass.


I hate how much makeup that cake on her when she's announcing.. She looks like she's having a Bells Palsy attack or a stroke.. Half her face is sliding off and she's glistening like a ceramic doll..

Renee's beauty is definitely "less is more"..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really hope this is the last show they do in Australia. I know they are a million hours ahead of us but a 5AM EST start time? fuck outta here.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Now that all of this has already happened in the first hour, how will they fill the rest of the show? LOL. Be prepared for alot of filler folks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

yep, time for a glorious break


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Psyche said:


> Pink hair looks good on Liv. Anything looks good on Liv.


Liv always looks sweet! lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046853019147460608


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Now that all of this has already happened in the first hour, how will they fill the rest of the show? LOL. Be prepared for alot of filler folks.


 Probably given up after the ratings last week.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I really hope this is the last show they do in Australia. I know they are a million hours ahead of us but a 5AM EST start time? fuck outta here.


I usually work that early on Saturday, but if I had a choice hell no I'm not waking up. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Could you imagine if Roode knew this before signing

"Hey, we're making you a overly smiley face once you reach the main roster, and your main claim to fame a year later will be teaming with half of a jobber tag team.. Just sign here... You're going places... Uhh.. Kid"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Honestly that match was great.
Ruby looked strong. Ronda sells well. Brie wasn't given the green light to try to injure someone.


It's the best you could have asked for.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so ssd is live on sunday during the day (uk time)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

the_hound said:


> so ssd is live on friday night?


Saturday night. This part of the world is hours ahead of the USA.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> 5AM :sodone


*THAT AIN'T SWEET!!!!*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, I don't think The Ascension has gotten this much airtime in years :lol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

-XERO- said:


> *THAT AIN'T SWEET!!!!*


Nobody even tried to calm Taker down [emoji16]

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

OMG, Vince and Triple H strongly hate both Gable and Roode...they're on the level of the Ascension now..wow!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roode and Gable have zero chemistry together.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RAW has fallen so far that The Ascension is being featured weekly LOL


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

the_hound said:


> so ssd is live on sunday during the day (uk time)


Yeah dude 10AM here.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

why was Taker throwing a fit then?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Hard to believe how low Roode and Gable have stooped. Facing the Ascension in weekly matches is like the biggest "Welcome to Jobberville' I can imagine in this company.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

10am.....fascinating

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm glad we have a PPV down this way that's at a proper time for us for a change  But I'll be there in person so I don't care anyway lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roode and Gable: the most non electrifying men in sports entertainment.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> 10am.....fascinating
> 
> People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


Can you shut the fuck up? Watching the regurgitated crap called RAW is stressful enough. I don't need to read regurgitated posts every page too.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Who did Roode piss off?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This rivalry isn't positive for either team... and LOLOLOL Roode fucking jobs to Connor.. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Imagine paying hard earned money to sit through 3 hours of shit 

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FFS a jobber beating both Gable and Rhoode


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a lousy finish.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMFAO. Roode should just ask for his release at this point.


----------



## Kitty Purry (Jan 30, 2016)

the_hound said:


> Kitty Purry said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or after Nikki ripped her shirt off and threw it in the crowd it was thrown back?
> ...


Damn. It's still a diss to them.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

That finisher by Konnor was awful too, it looked botched.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cry in a dark room!


Psychosocial said:


> Can you shut the fuck up? Watching the regurgitated crap called RAW is stressful enough. I don't need to read regurgitated posts every page too.


People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A Moment of Bliss is back :mark


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> 10am.....fascinating
> 
> People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


10 am for the ppv then 3pm at ibrox, i swear if worral plays


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roode just lost to a certified jobber. :sodone:heston


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

A Moment of Bliss :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trish is so mean for doing this to her


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I know!


the_hound said:


> 10 am for the ppv then 3pm at ibrox, i swear if worral plays


People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I can't believe Trish.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

There's an actual story behind this match :y2j


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Roode just lost to a certified jobber. :sodone:heston


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Now that's a promo


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

B Team B Team go go go.. *away*

B Team B Team go go go.. *away*


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

So Super Show-Down starts at 1am PST?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

From NXT champion for 200+ days to jobbing to Konnor on RAW. Damn, that hit me deep.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can Brie just knock Bliss out?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh my from Ascension to B Team...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Ascension actually getting some wins lmao

That Bliss promo, I actually wouldn't be surprised if it is true tbh, some wrestlers do ask you for money before signing anything


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Has anyone noticed Lana starting to randomly use her Russian accent?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RubberbandGoat said:


> why was Taker throwing a fit then?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW'S new theme from now on:

*B SHOW B SHOW, NO! NO! NO!*


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

If Michael Cole fucking mentions HBK being there one more time....


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

lol the Revival back to wrestling the B-Team...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Can Brie just knock Bliss out?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The B Team isn't over, their chant is...strike that nothing is over with the Beta Team.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, that ending was atrocious...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seriously, how can they expect to keep the people watching when you have the Ascension/Roode&Gable and the B team/Revival back to back?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TBH I'm just waiting for Seth vs Drew and to see if Dean does anything else.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Whats's the point of The Revival losing there?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

LOL the Revival push lasted one week,


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Revival losing to B Team...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Still losing to these jobbers? :heston

What circle of hell is watching RAW? :bryanlol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahaha these random ass victories by jobbers I love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046935660957847553


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, last week they had the Revival had a very good, competitive match with Dolph and Drew, and this week they job to the B team? I don't get it.

Drake looks so much better with the leather jacket than like a mini GI Joe


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean is 100% turning on them at Super Show Down.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ooh I love that Dean said the same thing to Roman as he did to Seth just changing the title.

Dean <3


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean is the highlight of this show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046936439437578240


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Idk if it's because i'm super tired from being up all night or if this show is really just this bad, but it's only 9:30 and it feels like RAW has been on for 5 hours now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TIME FOR PINK ROPES!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Idk if it's because i'm super tired from being up all night or if this show is really just this bad, but it's only 9:30 and it feels like RAW has been on for 5 hours now.


 It's not you. This show is dragging on a lot.
We still have more Roman garbage and then the old man michaels stuff


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly looking amazing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, I'd forgotten that it was time for pink to take over WWE. I don't like Susan G Komen either.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

unk2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh right, we go from sick kids to sick women, just great :eyeroll


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol They defrosted Dana Warrior to whore her out for cancer again...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A commercial is enough. In ring segments are unnecessary.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did they ever explain why Rockstar Spud is managing AOP?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't mind the breast cancer wareness but is Sasha just doing PR stuff now or does she have a role in the ring


Also yes, I'm sure the WWE is proud for the free publicity by acting like they care


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

susan g Conman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd let Charly beat it. :curry2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really don't like Dana Warrior. She seems to milk the fact her husband died and it's very annoying.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Jesus. MNF is at halftime and they use the time to promote charity.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> I don't mind the breast cancer wareness but is Sasha just doing PR stuff now or does she have a role in the ring


Isn't Sasha injured?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

"When he's not facing me, he's a winner" :lmao :lmao :lmao

Didn't Dean just lose to Drew 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Isn't Sasha injured?


She is


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We can say bastard but not bitch on RAW?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Susan G. Komen and Autism Speaks are the two biggest con charities there is.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

What was the AOP backstage segment about? I missed it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is so bad if Dean really does the expected turn lol you gotta think there will be more to it now right? This RAW is so weird..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth's pops have been diminished with his involvement in S&D Security. They have def. cooled him off.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So is the HBK segment main eventing?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I really don't like Dana Warrior. She seems to milk the fact her husband died and it's very annoying.


Literally no one is buying her shit.. Say what you want about Vicky Guerrero riding her husbands death for a paycheck.. She fucking WORKED HARD being an on air personality and earned her paycheck opportunity handed to her. 

Dana is literally wheeled out like Walt Disneys corpse once a year and sold like some goddess ambassador who dedicated her life to cancer research. And the period immediately after he passed she LOVED the attention and basked in it like some diva..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046938505962827776


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> So is the HBK segment main eventing?


I assume so. Or for some reason, I imagine Cena might return


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What the hell's with the name of this Australian show?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth's arms are looking bigger. I think he's seen how big Dean was looking and wanted to keep up :lol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Therapy said:


> Literally no one is buying her shit.. Say what you want about Vicky Guerrero riding her husbands death for a paycheck.. She fucking WORKED HARD being an on air personality and earned her paycheck opportunity handed to her.
> 
> Dana is literally wheeled out like Walt Disneys corpse once a year and sold like some goddess ambassador who dedicated her life to cancer research. And the period immediately after he passed she LOVED the attention and basked in it like some diva..


Nothing but the truth here 

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cole: "You could hear that"

Yes Cole, it sounded like someone getting slapped with a Hasbro baby toy.. The ring corners are plastic, not steel now.. They've been that way a long time.. It's not believable anymore that it causes any damage..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This match has killed this thread. Which is a shame, cos it's pretty good.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so romans the only one that won tonight...................sigh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth pinned clean. :sodone


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So Braun owns Dean is what this RAW is really pushing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Faces using "equalizers" ? WHO BOOKS THIS SHIT? :vince5


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Just cos Dean got pissed at Seth & Roman, doesn't mean he's not gonna help them.

I love how the crowd boos every single time Dean gets attacked though! They love them some Deano.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That AJ / Joe promo was more compelling than anything on RAW tonight...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Daddy’s home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No disqualification, no count out, there must be a winner...how does that stipulation overcome the finish to their previous match?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope that the IIconics match is the first match of the Australia show so I can go back to sleep after it


----------



## Ryder92 (Jul 24, 2018)

They might as well just release Bobby Roode and let him go back to TNA.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It should be billed as Lio Rush with Bob.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Seth pinned by staunch magnificent bastard Drew McIntyre 

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So the HBK segment is main eventing it seems...I guess Taker shows up? Maybe Triple H and Kane too?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Kevin Owens always with someone? Jericho, Sami, Elias...


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Over 2 hours gone and nothing remotely progressive in any ongoing storylines. Is this what "creative" gets paid to come up with each week?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why is Kevin Owens always with someone? Jericho, Sami, Elias...


He's great in everything though.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Elias is fucking savage


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

LMAO


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck that heat man


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG I hope Elias insults Australia, if he mentions that New Zealand is better than them in any way, I will laugh my ass off :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If the Viet Cong had shown John McCain RAW, he def. would have snapped.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:lol


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

jesus christ i haven't heard a crowd boo a heel this much in awhile


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias about to get mugged after the show :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They're STILL fucking booing :sodone

Kudos to Elias for getting the biggest heat of the night :clap :clap


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn they still mad 10 years later lmfaoooooo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO KO yelling over the crowd :lmao "JOHN CENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!" :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That nuclear heat


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is insane heat, I can't recall the last time I saw heat like this.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit.. This is AE heat.. Fucking ruthless..


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Hahah! Elias! No love for the spirit of Shawn Kemp and Gary Payton!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why is Kevin Owens always with someone? Jericho, Sami, Elias...


He plays off of everyone really well, and gets the best out of them.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

DAYUM Elias with the burn of the decade. That's his best city burn yet.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

This is heat!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

bruh :sodone


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

That’s some supersonic heat right there


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is fucking awesome lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WOW.

Incredible segment, the crowd is still pissed.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn Seattle, keeping that booing up for this long :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

ahhahahahha
They're bringing the thunder


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

This is going over ciampa heat level


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Call an audible here lol something needs to be done they haven’t had heat like this in as long as I can recall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

This is like 1 years worth of heat


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I missed the joke, what did Elias say?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is how stars are born... Vince must be loving this..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

John Cena is teaming with Lahley? How come I am just hearing about this now?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Heat is so high on the arena that the earth has been pulled out of it's orbit :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Elias for RAW MVP. This is glorious. :lmao :lol


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Holy sh!t lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

They won't shut up. :lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046947735289491456


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Vince backstage


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit man.

This crowd is so triggered.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Just like John Cena you can't see a professional Seattle basketball team


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Crowd is HOT :chlol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

They've been booing for 10 straight minutes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This fucking heat :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gotta assume Elias dropped the ball on a should have ran the ball Pete Carroll joke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Daaaaaaaang that’s a lot of heat what year is it?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Incredible


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Wow. Who really cares about NBA anyway?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> I missed the joke, what did Elias say?


He responded to Owens

"And you know what else doesn't make any sense? Seattle having a basketball team"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good to see them get real heat, albeit from mocking a team formerly from Seattle.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

About 4-6 minutes of booing, nice.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

George Karl please walk out here and tear it up!! Hahaa!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That was too damn far, Elias.  The Sonics were murdered and had their history given joint custody with some hick town in a hick state, you bathturd.

On a serious note, :drose at mah boi being bathed in the fallout of his nuclear heat.

Oh and in regard to this WWE 2K19 commercial, that Ric and Charlotte portrait segment isn't gonna do any favors when it comes to stopping the jabs about Charlotte looking too much like her old man. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> They won't shut up. :lol
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046947735289491456


Thanks for this, I didn't get why the crowd were so mad :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is a disaster for Lashley. Who the fuck thought this was a good idea?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens had to fucking scream to be heard because of all the boos :lmao :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why’s Lashley with Lio again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lio how about you rush it, nobody cares about what you are saying.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One way to look at this is that they care about basketball, but do they about WWE?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

That promo just raised the Global Warming level a few notches...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

lio is basically a face Heyman.
Dumbass expressions and thinks people care what he has to say.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Why’s Lashley with Lio again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cus Lashley is the drizzling shits on the mic


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> This is a disaster for Lashley. Who the fuck thought this was a good idea?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

See, Elias is someone who is perfectly booked to showcase his strenghts. He barely wrestles, but he gets some of the biggest reactions of each show he is a part of


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Holy shit my heart is racing. I haven't seen heat like that in a long long time. That even usurped Ciampa heat. Elias and Owens are GOLD man.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Elias and Kevin Owens receiving the best heat of the night for those 5 minutes of loud boos :banderas


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Tuned in to see if HBK was on and saw Attitude Era levels of heat on Owens and Elias! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046947598232408065


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> See, Elias is someone who is perfectly booked to showcase his strenghts. He barely wrestles, but he gets some of the biggest reactions of each show he is a part of


He's one of the few to adopt the old school style.. He's not trying to copy anyone else, and just embracing his character as his own.. One second his has an arena chanting WALK WITH ELIAS and the next getting nuclear heat.

You can't fucking teach that.. He has "IT" on the mic.. That's something people still in WWE haven't figured out in their entire 10 year careers..

Yet here is Elias... A glimpse of how things used to be


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Vince is about to create a basketball league now so he can bring a team to Seattle :vince


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Elias with the segment of the night for those who didn't see it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046949255473025024


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear everytime i hear Michael Cole say he believes John Cena is the greatest of all time i'm tempted to buy a plane ticket and track his ass down and beat the ever living fuck outta him, possibly castrate him and break both his legs.

You wanna say he's one of the greatest of all time, which that is also ridiculous, fine, but to claim he is THE greatest of all time is a slap in the face to Ric Flair, Randy Savage, Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold, The Rock, Undertaker, and the list goes on and on of guys who are a zillion fucking times better than Cena in every aspect.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Next town Elias needs to bring up another sensitive topic. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I wonder if Cena saves Bob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I expect Cena to come out given how much they spoke about him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, now I NEED to see Elias insulting Australia by saying New Zealand is better :lmao That's the surefire way to piss the Aussies off


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

IndyTaker said:


> Wow. Who really cares about NBA anyway?


it's the second most popular sport in america lol


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Remember when people here were saying that Elias' shtick was getting old and his reactions were getting weaker by the week? Someone even made a thread on it.

Where y'all at now?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046950705611837442


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Next town Elias needs to bring up another sensitive topic. :lol


Next time they're in Connecticut.


"Ya know what else doesn't make sense? Someone making it to the Supreme Court who can't remember binge drinking and assaulting a women in college"


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Therapy said:


> Next time they're in Connecticut.
> 
> 
> "Ya know what else doesn't make sense? Someone making it to the Supreme Court who can't remember binge drinking and assaulting a women in college"


this would be great for the attitude era.

and with linda working for trump, no way they touch that subject.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Pronk255 said:


> it's the second most popular sport in america lol


Ok so? The NBA is dumb. Btw, it's the 7th most popular sport worldwide. That's a better way to measure popularity than just America.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

lmao 'Graves, your thoughts?'
Renee is great


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cena will definitely be making an appearance, go home show and all


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Therapy said:


> Next time they're in Connecticut.
> 
> 
> "Ya know what else doesn't make sense? Someone making it to the Supreme Court who can't remember binge drinking and assaulting a women in college"


Kavanaugh is innocent though. What's your point?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

And there were people saying Elias was getting stale :lol

He is the only good thing on this shit show.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Therapy said:


> Next time they're in Connecticut.
> 
> 
> "Ya know what else doesn't make sense? Someone making it to the Supreme Court who can't remember binge drinking and assaulting a women in college"


While that would be funny, you just made me realize that WWE will probably start doing "you know what doesn't make sense?" puns in every Elias segment from now on because that's what they always do when they hit the jackpot: Repeat it ad nauseam. Just look at the aftermath of Titus Worldslide.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

IndyTaker said:


> Ok so? The NBA is dumb. Btw, it's the 7th most popular sport worldwide. That's a better way to measure popularity than just America.


 They're in the fucking USA dude.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens WON :WOO


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cena in 3...2...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Owens with the hug :lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Xobeh said:


> They're in the fucking USA dude.


Once again, NBA sucks. I'd be glad if a NBA team moved out of my city.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

It's a damn shame they don't think KO can be a singles guy anymore and always has to be in a heel team.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait!!!!

When did Cena get the "Greatest of All Time" moniker?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reducing Goat Lio to an easily swatted gnat? :tripsscust


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i don't care how hard Owens is trying, i still can't seem to find a fuck to give about that meaningless tag match. I mean its a fucking one off tag match with NOTHING on the line, whats to fucking get hyped about?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Corey is right, Cena isn't a good partner :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is a Bayley vs Alicia match really necessary specially at this time of the show?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm sad that Bayley is stuck with one of the worst people in the WWE now. And his gimmick of smiling sucks so much, they put him with someone who actually is a babyface just to ruin her.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Cole calling Cena, "The greatest of all time". I wouldn't go THAT far.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

HBK, Taker, Kane, and HHH main eventing a RAW in 2018. The state of the A show.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Is a Bayley vs Alicia match really necessary specially at this time of the show?


I wouldn't be surprised if it's scrapped.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rollins/McIntyre already happened? I thought that would be the main event.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Is a Bayley vs Alicia match really necessary specially at this time of the show?


No, but I love Bayley.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046953353723314176


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's time to smile


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wish The Shield vs Dolph/Drew/Braun stuff had main evented Raw, meh. My main interest in the show was done by the end of the second hour.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Fucking Hell. How about you just put a giant text on screen that says "CLICK WATCH TO SEE ALEXA NUDE!!!!!". Your desparation is showing


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

omg

Pure fucking Cringe.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Finn, his name literally hasn't been mentioned this entire show... And here is his as a time waster to promote Facebook wrestling.. :lol Finn is done..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it's scrapped.


Well guess it is on...


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Finn Balor and Bayley are so cringy.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bayley isn't going anywhere on Raw

Put her on SDL to give her a fresh start


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is what Balor's been reduced to? :lmao

I feel like this show is a parody of wrestling.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Psychosocial said:


> HBK, Taker, Kane, and HHH main eventing a RAW in 2018. The state of the A show.


this is exactly why WWE has trouble making stars.

its because of fans and management.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, that was the gayest thing I've seen since the last time I watched _But I'm a Cheerleader._


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*PUT JINDER'S MUSIC BACK ON, DAMNIT!!!!*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Eww Alicia's hair looks so bad, I don't like that blonde at all. How is her hair not completely dead from how much she dyes it?!


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Headliner said:


> This is what Balor's been reduced to? :lmao
> 
> I feel like this show is a parody of wrestling.


first universal champ and a former wwe champ in a segment on raw just build up a mixed match challenge no one cares about.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:allen to much cringe


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That was hard to watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Eww Alicia's hair looks so bad, I don't like that blonde at all. How is her hair not completely dead from how much she dyes it?!


Cuz it's not her hair, she wears Wigs.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Corey is right, Cena isn't a good partner :lol


Ryback said the same thing 5 years ago when Cena never rescued him when the Shield were attacking people. Ryback would come to Cena's aid each time but Cena would let Ryback be fed to the wolves. Ryback called Cena on his bullshit so naturally that made Ryback the heel. fpalm


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

DammitC said:


> It's time to smile


Grin like Finn. 

Balor's mannerisms on Bayley's entrance made him out as an even bigger geek than Roode which I thought was impossible..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finn and Bayley, the smiling goofs


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Eww Alicia's hair looks so bad, I don't like that blonde at all. How is her hair not completely dead from how much she dyes it?!


Everything about her is a mess and I hate to say that. She does have talent but so much criinge.

They really should've scrapped this filler match and gone straight to HBK.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> This is what Balor's been reduced to? :lmao
> 
> I feel like this show is a parody of wrestling.


Not that I care for him but Balor going out there and actually doing Bayley's entrance...










Guy is done as a serious main event talent.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I just called my gay friend and even he said Finn is gay during this segment...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Two part timers, one on steroids to even walk, a guy who's supposed to be retired but keeps making fucking appearances and HHH (who is actually good in the ring still).


Can we get Brock to interrupt them to make it even more "fuck you current wrestlers"?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Alicia is ridiculously Athletic.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sooo, Bailey not getting much gym time lately...?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team Gayley doesn't impress me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg i'am so done with Balor now, out there grinning acting over the top and clapping and giving a thumbs up for Bayley is the cringest looking shit i've seen him do.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Jinder tried to grab Bayley's leg, so Bayley kicked the air 18 inches to the side of Jinder's head!

fpalm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That's how you botch!
It's funny, nobody is hurt.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

The ratings are gonna be so bad for this last hour

The Monday night football game is really close with 5 mins left.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How does Bayley keep that finishing move of hers? It don't NOT look devastating at all.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> Two part timers, one on steroids to even walk, a guy who's supposed to be retired but keeps making fucking appearances and HHH (who is actually good in the ring still).
> 
> 
> Can we get Brock to interrupt them to make it even more "fuck you current wrestlers"?


It's not their fault no one else draws.. The biggest crowd reaction WWE has got in 2018... Fuck it, throw 2017 in there too is a rookie insulting a towns former basketball team...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> Two part timers, one on steroids to even walk, a guy who's supposed to be retired but keeps making fucking appearances and HHH (who is actually good in the ring still).
> 
> 
> Can we get Brock to interrupt them to make it even more "fuck you current wrestlers"?


I'd have the NWO and Sting hit the ring and destroy them. :heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lots of jobbers, the shield, Drew Seth and strowman. Raw has a lot going for it. I forgot Ronda was on until just now woops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> How does Bayley keep that finishing move of hers? It don't NOT look devastating at all.


Cause its the only wrestling move that goes with her dumb hug gimmick, and they think its so clever so they never change it. Surprised they haven't let her use the bear hug as a 2nd finisher.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think we can officially call Smackdown the A show now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This Evolution promo is straight cringe.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That evolution promo was so girly...

Not sure if that was the right way to go about promoting the show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DammitC said:


> It's time to smile





Psychosocial said:


> Grin like Finn.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Raw about to go about 15 mins overtime. I just wish SD was allowed to do the same.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> It's not their fault no one else draws..


The booking and writing of the show is the core problem. Put HBK, Taker and Triple H out there every week with this type of writing and you'll see how they wouldn't "draw".


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL when my Mum saw HBK (she hates him lol) I said "oh look it's your favourite person" and she said "don't remind me, I'll have to see him in Melbourne!" :lmao


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

HBK's lazy eye looks to have gotten even worse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time for a new gimmick "Kid".


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's the 53 year old kid!


Let's all celebrate the old part timer


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Even HBK can't get a pop out of this crowd after 3 hours of shit, all you could hear was his music


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think the crowd was running out of steam after booing Elias & KO for 10 minutes :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If I don't see sweet chin music tonight, I'm gonna be mad.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Blah blah blah get to the point


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> Even HBK can't get a pop out of this crowd after 3 hours of shit, all you could hear was his music


Bryan could. :bryan


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Last time ever! We promise its really the last time this time, ya know just like how we said Cena vs Rock was only 1 time and did it again the very next year..... Can't stand this fucking company.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

yikes maybe its time to retire the sexy boy song


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Bryan could. :bryan


The Hulkster could! Brotherr :trolldog

:hogan


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am not surprised that Shawn forked out for good seats to Australia, cos flying in economy to and from this area is horrific :lol It takes me 16 hours to fly from NZ to Houston lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST THEY EVEN GOT SHAWN MICHAELS DOING RECAPS NOW 

JESUS

FUCKING

CHRIST


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Elias going viral.. He's already on Newsweek :lol

https://www.newsweek.com/wwe-monday-night-raw-elias-seattle-supersonics-segment-video-1147703


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It the mayor!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BAWHHHHH GAWWWWD ITS THE MAYOR!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

THROUGH HELL FIRE AND BRIMSTONE


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So the "news", heart break old washed up hasbeen, is you telling us that you'll be in the corner, like we learned a few weeks ago


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I didn't realize that the new Jurassic Park movie was on right n0w. :heston


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm markin

Those fingers by HBK were awesome


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i don't care, this shit is going to be epic


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg Shawn turn around its an outta shape fat Kane in a singlet with an orange hairy chest, he's also the mayor of Knoxville now! be afraid!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Undertaker looks decrepit as fuck


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why did Kane stand there for like a minute and let HHH get to Undertaker? LoL


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Undertakers hair :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't realise Shawn was completely bald.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry, this is the most pathetic shit I've seen in years. :tripsscust


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY, THEY CHOKESLAMMED HBK'S HAIR STRAIGHT TO HELL!!!


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

HBK is bald


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This 5-10 minutes is literally better than anything from the prior 3 hours :maury

Y'all will still complain about not givin the other guys shine tho


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Undertaker and Kane! I marked all on the floor!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

HBK's Hair? lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Shawn looks ridiculous as fuck bald with that bandanna on.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Triple H makes his entrance*

Michael Cole: "And here comes Shawn Michaels!"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

When OAPs go wild!


The only one that can move is HHH. Kane I forgive since the guy never had an injury I think.
Undertaker's steroid acne was visible as per usual in the blue light and HBK is 53


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Geezers in the main-event and people wonder why no one gives a fuck about the new gen. fpalm


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Everyone looks like crap with the exception of HHH. Time has not been kind to those other guys.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Taker's hairline is nearly as high as Sasha's. :sasha3


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

who would've thought in 2018, Kane and Taker would have a brawl with trips and hbk in the main event of raw


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was such a crash car segment. And I loved it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Kane please shave that ugly nasty looking chest hair he has sticking out of his singlet lately? That shit looks nasty.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Taker needs to go the HBK Corbin route, and shave that shit off


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really don't know how to feel about seeing the Bald Break Kid Shawn Michaels.  

My childhood ruined.:done


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shawn is bald. His head is so smooth.

Even at 50+ these guys are still so much more satisfying to watch than whatever else is going on in WWE.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Death, taxes, the Undertaker and The Rolling Stones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh look now it's "maybe" the last time ever
At least they're covering their tracks now for the Survivor Series/WM tag


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't care what anyone says, I will always mark out for the Brothers of Destruction


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

This was a fantastic Raw! I'm so happy I tuned in!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shawn Michaels and Triple H want higher taxes for the people of Knox county. Well that’s not gonna happen if Kane and his brother The Undertaker have anything to say about it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046959565596692483

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046959898947403778


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Kane please shave that ugly nasty looking chest hair he has sticking out of his singlet lately? That shit looks nasty.


Thats the mayor of Knox County youre talking about. Have a little respect.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Dean Ambrose opening promo

- Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins backtage segment

- Dean Ambrose/Roman Reigns backstage segment

- Drew McIntyre/Dolph Ziggler/Braun Strowman attack the Shield post-match

- Alexa Bliss Moment of Bliss backstage promo

- Elias/Kevin Owens/Lio Rush pre-match concert performance segment (mostly because of the crowd BOOING the hell out of Elias and Owens :lol)

- Shawn Michaels/Kane/Undertaker/Triple H closing segment + attack


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Can't wait for 2028, when Dean Ambrose has his timeskip buff and can finally start maineventing WM.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Taker looked like he was a bit uncertain on that tombstone


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't know if he's wearing lifts there but good fuck is Kane tall.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice little nostalgia-fueled segment, but I honestly don't know what was more sad: Michaels' bandana and bald head making him look like a chemo patient (even though the short hair looked solid), or 'Taker staggering a bit before Tombstoning Haitch. :serious:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

As sucky as RAW was, the one good thing is Brie wasn't allowed to do anything so she couldn't try to hurt people again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Awareness said:


> I don't know if he's wearing lifts there but good fuck is Kane tall.


He is actually taller than Taker.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Shawn is bald? HOLY SHIT

I don't like it at all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats to SDL for being better than RAW this week yet again. :bow


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I really don't know how to feel about seeing the Bald Break Kid Shawn Michaels.
> 
> My childhood ruined.:done


 Damn man, it might sound stupid but that's just another reason for not wanting to see him return.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

My two favorite wrestlers OAT ending a RAW in 2018 on top. Couldn't be more proud of my boys.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

BaldBK :banderas

He should have stayed retired and been a man of his god damn word :armfold


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean was my highlight of Raw, as usual. His promo was amazing, so happy they finally let him talk properly. Also loved the backstage segments with him, Seth & Roman too.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Are all 4 of them going through a midlife crisis or something?



DammitC said:


> *Triple H makes his entrance*
> 
> Michael Cole: "And here comes Shawn Michaels!"
> 
> :lmao :lmao


 :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just read the results. What I liked.

The Shield stuff (primarily Ambrose.)
The main event (they're past their prime, but still more over than the field.)


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nice little nostalgia-fueled segment, but I honestly don't know what was more sad: Michaels' bandana and bald head making him look like a chemo patient (even though the short hair looked solid), or 'Taker staggering a bit before Tombstoning Haitch. :serious:


I agree with all of this. 

Nostalgia aside, they all just looked old, unsure and out of shape. I loved the segment because it was just so ridiculous and the memories came back but it's gonna be tough for me to see a bald HBK struggling in the ring. He was my favorite growing up. Maybe he'll surprise me and put on a decent match; talent doesn't go away but time is no one's friend after a point. I just really wish he had kept his word about retirement.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

HBK’s bald head isn’t shocking. He had a receding hairline in his prime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

FrankenTodd said:


> HBK’s bald head isn’t shocking. He had a receding hairline in his prime.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I thought he cut it short, didn't expect him to cut it all off.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Alvarez on the heat Elias got


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046947976659136512


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

WWE really does stand for Walk with Elias. Awesome segment. Didn't want it to end.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't have a problem with Taker looking old. An old Undertaker is ok. On the other hand HBK...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I like how they turned the lights up during the Elias concert to show that it was the crowd really booing and not piped in heat.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Enoyed Raw tbh. Mainly The Dean stuff, everything Elias/Owens did, Ruby Riott and the ending.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

4 80 year olds in the main event...awesome!!


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow. 60 pages for the show with about 7 before the show started. These ratings are going to be awesome!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

A whopping 60 pages for Raw? Wow. I mean, I know it's football season but damn!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Bink77 said:


> Wow. 60 pages for the show with about 7 before the show started. These ratings are going to be awesome!


It won't help that when HBK/Taker were out there the game was hanging in the balance in Denver. However when the game went to halftime WWE capitalized by doing a breast cancer segment! :mj4


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I am not going to lie, I did mark out for the Brother's of The Night aka Brothers of Destruction. :lol

I was afraid that Taker was going break his hip again and HBK looked like he was out cold after one Chokeslam by Kane. :mj2

Not going to lie, I was not looking forward to this feud but it is beating on what the current guys are doing not named Drew, Elias, Seth, Dean and Owens. :fact*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Empress said:


> I agree with all of this.
> 
> Nostalgia aside, they all just *looked old, unsure and out of shape*. I loved the segment because it was just so ridiculous and the memories came back but it's gonna be tough for me to see a bald HBK struggling in the ring. He was my favorite growing up. Maybe he'll surprise me and put on a decent match; talent doesn't go away but time is no one's friend after a point. I just really wish he had kept his word about retirement.


The bolded is not only the truth, but this scene from Logan legit popped into my head after seeing Michaels and 'Taker come to blows:










Battered, aging badasses that are still trying to throw down when Father Time has said time and time again that it's time to cut that shit out. As religious as HBK is, I'm surprised to see him not heed Proverbs about how pride goes before the destruction.

:mj2


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nice little nostalgia-fueled segment, but I honestly don't know what was more sad: Michaels' bandana and bald head making him look like a chemo patient (even though the short hair looked solid), or '*Taker staggering a bit before Tombstoning Haitch*. :serious:


Seeing Undertaker struggle with his power moves is even more painful when you remember how crazy strong he used to be. I remember him tombstoning Mark Henry back in 2006 (I think), and being able to keep Triple H in the air with one hand with the chokeslam for a couple of second when he was the Big Evil.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046959565596692483


Okay, that first comment "Which one is HHH" got me :brock4

Really not sure how I feel about all of this. Fucking Kane is still there :mj2 HBK not looking great, although his baldness is nothing new, it just looks more noticeable. We know which Taker we going to get now for a while.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

When was the last time Kane and Taker appeared together on screen before tonight?


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Brock said:


> Fucking Kane is still there :mj2


Ey. He's my favourite wrestler :frown2:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Interceptor88 said:


> Seeing Undertaker struggle with his power moves is even more painful when you remember how crazy strong he used to be. I remember him tombstoning Mark Henry back in 2006 (I think), and being able to keep Triple H in the air with one hand with the chokeslam for a couple of second when he was the Big Evil.


Leave the memories alone! :flair

He even powerbombed Henry during their feud, too. :done Plus, it was always tight to see him compliment his power by seeing him pull off Old School and that over the top rope suicide dive.

Honestly wish 'Taker would finally call it a day for his health's sake. The Streak is dead, he's had several world title reigns and he's a shoe-in for the WWE HoF. He's got nothing left to prove whatsoever and the longer he stays, the more and more he comes off like Randy the Ram.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

the_hound said:


> 10 am for the ppv then 3pm at ibrox, i swear if worral plays


Apologies if someone has already told you this but there are 300 more posts for me to read through and i'll forget if I wait till the end

The Australia show will be 10am on Saturday morning, not Sunday morning


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

HHH and HBK vs Undertaker and Kane would be amazing....if it happened a decade ago. You know, when both HHH and HBK were doing that little DX reunion tour. But not gonna lie, I got a kick out of that main event segment. Just not used to seeing HBK being bald and tiny. And seeing Taker and Kane stand tall was a nice image. 

Anyways, the other segments I enjoyed were all of the Dean Ambrose with finally a promo from him. It was a good one and felt like it came from the heart because that has to be a lot to memorize backstage. The match that did get my attention was Rousey/Riot and it was a solid match. Ruby looked great and is growing on me. Hoping for the Riot Squad to win the tag team match at the Super Show-Down. And the Seattle crowd was sure heated during the Elias/Owens segment. That was amazing. Lastly, that match between Reigns/Ziggler was solid. All the other matches between the other partners were solid too.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Rain said:


> When was the last time Kane and Taker appeared together on screen before tonight?


Smackdown of last year I'd guess. 

Seems like HHH goes over at Super showdown, probably Kane turns on Taker or some shit. 

Gotta get that win back :creepytrips


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Best part of Raw was


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

henrymark said:


> Smackdown of last year I'd guess.
> 
> Seems like HHH goes over at Super showdown, probably Kane turns on Taker or some shit.
> 
> Gotta get that win back :creepytrips


I thought it was their feud in like 2010..


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Empress said:


> I agree with all of this.
> 
> Nostalgia aside, they all just looked old, unsure and out of shape. I loved the segment because it was just so ridiculous and the memories came back but it's gonna be tough for me to see a bald HBK struggling in the ring. He was my favorite growing up. Maybe he'll surprise me and put on a decent match; talent doesn't go away but time is no one's friend after a point. I just really wish he had kept his word about retirement.


If he can wrestle like Steamboat vs Jericho WM 25, I’d be more than happy tbh. I don’t expect the showstopper, but I do expect him to bring it


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

aside of the cringy moves of taker, he really looked like an old badass and is good enough, they should have the segment with only words and the match in the SSD, it should be short, a few moves, a finisher and be done, I don't expect a long match and I hope is not. I'll never get tired to see the undertaker if they work him short matches.

the promo of elias and owen was great xD


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Rain said:


> I thought it was their feud in like 2010..


No they have done quite a bit together since then, 2012 Raw 1000 episode, Teaming up with Bryan vs Shield, Teaming up vs Wyatts.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Psyche said:


> B Team B Team go go go.. *away*
> 
> B Team B Team go go go.. *away*


:reneelel


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

So it seems that while Ruby was not protected, she also was not buried. So I guess I'm reasonably content at the moment but it's now at a point where if Squad Squad doesn't get the upset win over the Bella Triplets on Saturday, this program pretty much was a pointless burial making a mockery of their chosen word "Evolution". In any event rest assured I will be there...

...Booing the shit out of those Twins til I lose my voice. 

(My *Justice For Liv* sign has probably lost its effectiveness)



Ambrose Girl said:


> Yeah, now I NEED to see Elias insulting Australia by saying New Zealand is better :lmao That's the surefire way to piss the Aussies off


Elias is not putting over Middle Earth! 

The AFL Grand Final happened a week ago in the very same stadium and an interstate team won taking the premiership out of Victoria (the home of the game). If he does any research at all I expect him to touch upon this.

I just hope he doesn't try to get heat by insulting rugby in _Melbourne_, epic fail.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

"Having a basketball team in Seattle"

Best city insult ever lmao The crowd got MAD, how many times you see this from a heel.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

chronoxiong said:


> HHH and HBK vs Undertaker and Kane would be amazing....if it happened a decade ago. You know, when both HHH and HBK were doing that little DX reunion tour. But not gonna lie, I got a kick out of that main event segment. Just not used to seeing HBK being bald and tiny. And seeing Taker and Kane stand tall was a nice image.
> 
> Anyways, the other segments I enjoyed were all of the Dean Ambrose with finally a promo from him. It was a good one and felt like it came from the heart because that has to be a lot to memorize backstage. The match that did get my attention was Rousey/Riot and it was a solid match. Ruby looked great and is growing on me. Hoping for the Riot Squad to win the tag team match at the Super Show-Down. And the Seattle crowd was sure heated during the Elias/Owens segment. That was amazing. Lastly, that match between Reigns/Ziggler was solid. All the other matches between the other partners were solid too.



Its pretty obvious by now that they are doing BOD vs DX at Crown Jewel, like I said before I'm convinced that if that Saudi Prince payed Vince enough he'd bring back Hogan and maybe even Austin


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

I don’t care what anyone says, you can’t beat seeing the Brothers of Destruction reunited and beating the shit out of people. :mark:


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

That Elias segment was incredible. This is why heels need to rip on hometown sports teams like the old days.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

60 pages for a Raw discussion... ouch


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I enjoyed seeing the BOD squash HHH and HBK at the end. Its only for this special event probably and Saudi stuff. And it beats having the show revolve around just the shield as usual. At least its something different for once on RAW.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I think it was a good show since it was focused on my favorites (Ambrollins, Ziggintyre, BoD, DX). Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

how desperate are WWE? 4 old men parading around like its their heyday


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Record low rating for this episode. Makes sitting through this episode worth it. :bryanlol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shawn rocking the Home Alone look I see


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

First Raw I have actually downloaded and skipped through in weeks. Now I just watch quick videos on Facebook or Youtube, and this last episode reminded me why.

The Shield is all over the place and the heel trio is still random as hell. They ruined Braun turning him into a monster heel.

I'm actually glad Konnor is getting wins, I have been a fan of the Ascension since they debuted on NXT, but this is coming out of nowhere and the pairing of Chad and Roode is as random as Braun/Drew/Dolph

Sick and tired of seeing the Revival used as enhancement talent. They should have the belts, Drew and Dolph don't need them.

That heat Elias got... jeez, he's so damn good. Put the IC on him.

I didn't even watch the last segment. Taker is an embarrassment at this point.

PS : does Nikki need to be half naked to be in someone's corner ?


----------

